# Hello from Germany



## Josie (Sep 27, 2009)

Hello,
I am new to the forum! I am Nicole, 31 years old and mother of a little boy (4 1/2). Since 10 days we have our Havanese puppy Josie. She is born on July 16th. Here are a few pics of her
















my little boy with her
























in her strawberry house
















Thats all for the beginning :angel:


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

:welcome: to the forum! Your puppy and son are equally adorable...thanks for sharing pics


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

She is so cute!!!! Reminds me of a puppy Dora. And I think sables are the cutest puppies


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

ama0722 said:


> She is so cute!!!! Reminds me of a puppy Dora. And I think sables are the cutest puppies


:amen:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Welcome! She's so cute and so is your son! I love the photo of him on his bike with her trailing behind and LOVE the strawberry house!!!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Welcome. I can imagine the fast friendship she and your son will have. Adorable.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Your puppy and son are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

:welcome: to the forum, Nicole. Your puppy and son are adorable! I really enjoyed the pictures!
Gina


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Guten Tag Josie! Willkommen!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Welcome! What an adorable pair your son and little furgirl make! I love Jossie's strawberry house.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome! Your son is cute, and little Josie is darling! Love the photos--you did a great job posting your introduction and including pics right from the start! You'll fit right in here!


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Welcome, and I love the photos! What cuties!!

Jane


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

:welcome: Nicole and Josie!


----------



## cloe's_mom (Aug 21, 2009)

Welcome to the Forum - thanks for the pics.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! Your puppy is super cute! 

Ryan


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum!
We are some european havanese people here, and speak for my self...it is a very nice place to be


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Your puppy is a doll


----------



## Josie (Sep 27, 2009)

Thank you all for your warm welcome! :angel:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

:welcome: to the forum. :wave:

Josie is a doll and so is your son.


----------



## shauu (Jul 9, 2008)

welcome welcome....both your son and josie are very cute!


----------



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!! Josie is beautiful! Welcome to the Hav Forum!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Willkommen Nicole! Ich bin persische Berlinerin und lebe derzeit in USA. Die Josie ist so goldig und ich liebe auch das tolle Erdbeerhaeuschen! Ist ein super Forum hier, wo man SEHR viel nachlesen und lernen kann.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh what a doll Josie is. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Nicole, both your babies are absolutely beautiful. I can see where Josie has stolen your heart. She is one cutie. Welcome to the group. You'll love it here.


----------



## Sarah (Sep 1, 2008)

oh she is soooo cute!


----------



## Kathy Berrena (Feb 24, 2008)

Beautiful young man and cute puppy, :welcome:


----------



## YesYvonne (Jun 29, 2007)

Just chiming in to add my welcome to the forum, and to say how cute: both boy and puppy. Very photogenic! Sweet!


----------

